# Stage 19 Discussion! (Spoiler Alert)



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Hi - I thought I would set up a post for anyone who wants to talk abt today's stage as it progresses.

Especially throw in cool observations if you are able to watch at home, since I am at work, and have to depend on the trackers!


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

PJay said:


> Hi - I thought I would set up a post for anyone who wants to talk abt today's stage as it progresses.
> 
> Especially throw in cool observations if you are able to watch at home, since I am at work, and have to depend on the trackers!


Voeckler continues to be the turd that wont flush. Everyone jiggles the handle but he wont go down. Really starting to like that guy. No matter who wins he will still be the story.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Voeckler, then Hoogerland, = People's Choice Awards.*

Voeckler, then Hoogerland, = People's Choice Awards.
Hoogerland is hitting it again today.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Also, this might have been a good day to stay home and watch.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

AWFUL timing for a mechanical for Cuddles.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

oh my, there goes Cadel's tour!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

TV is lighting a book of matches here and it's just the first bit of climbing.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Contador makes the right move-*

Contador makes the right move- with that long descent down Galibier, it would be hard to stay ahead of everyone, unless you really open up some time.

Plus, hitting the hill hard has already shaken out a couple contenders.

Good strategy, as long as he can back up this bold move.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> TV is lighting a book of matches here and it's just the first bit of climbing.


Where is his team?


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Quick recap

10-15 rider break caught by surging Contador/Andy. Voeckler dropped +0:30. Evans stopped x3 (no joke) with bike change at pitstop no3. He thought there was a mandatory stop to refuel in the race and decided to do it early. Evans +1:30 to Contador/Andy. Frank/Basso/Cunego dropped on Contador attack no 1.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

superflychief said:


> Why stop 3 times. If you have a problem with your bike, stop once and get a new bike.


1st time at least, only neutral service was around. Didn't see BMC car anywhere nearby.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

Why stop 3 times. If you have a problem with your bike, stop once and get a new bike.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Marc said:


> Where is his team?


Like the rest of the other stages... off the back? (No offense to their tremendous courage, 3/4 of the peloton got shot OTB by the attacks)

The only guy that could hang around was Pierre Rolland.

Tête de course cresting the first, first category climb. Jérôme Pineau pulling Voeckler back to the head (+0:30). Evans is +1:30.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

TV gets help over the top and it was just awesome sportsmanship. "i did it for France" will be heard after the race.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Marc said:


> 1st time at least, only neutral service was around. Didn't see BMC car anywhere nearby.


1st time - He checked his rear wheel/brake/alignment. 2nd time... I missed it while I was posting here :/ 3rd time BMC car like Marc said.


----------



## Tshea1 (Jul 17, 2011)

cadels in some trouble, andy on his own without frank would have been nice to have him when contador starts to try and drop schleck.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Tshea1 said:


> cadels in some trouble, andy on his own without frank would have been nice to have him when contador starts to try and drop schleck.


the gap is coming down - the descent will be the chance.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

AS can just sit and ride the escalator to the top.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> AS can just sit and ride the escalator to the top.


Funny change of roles considering...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

superflychief said:


> They stopped showing Cadel. How far back is he or did the peleton pick him up?


He got peloton'd.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

asciibaron said:


> oh my, there goes Cadel's tour!


Maybe, maybe not. As I posted in another thread:

Cadel needs to work with Basso to reel in the Yellow... and get Europcar involved in the chase. I actually think Voeckler should drop back to the peloton. There is a long run in after the next climb, so there is plenty of time to catch them up while conserving energy.

Patience is the play right now for the chasers. Tempo. Measured effort over a long time.​


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

They stopped showing Cadel. How far back is he or did the peleton pick him up?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

superflychief said:


> They stopped showing Cadel. How far back is he or did the peleton pick him up?


Cadel is in the peloton 1'47 back.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

so he's given up on the tour huh?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

superflychief said:


> so he's given up on the tour huh?


sitting alone between the two groups would be giving up the tour.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Marc said:


> He got peloton'd.


Good one marc. I don't think Evans gave up but trying to pace himself. 2 more climbs to go.

Voeckler not making inroad on the gap, alone now. Hearing evans/basso group not making time on the +1:47.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Maybe, maybe not.


Cadel needs to break away from the peloton right now to reel in the damage that can't be recovered in the ITT


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

superflychief said:


> yah but the peloton is never going to catch the lead group


Peloton maybe not, but his team is leading the charge. Which is a start.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

yah but the peloton is never going to catch the lead group


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

4 BMC and none of them can reel the leaders back in. wow. bet they wish they had Jens.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> 4 BMC and none of them can reel the leaders back in. wow. bet they wish they had Jens.


They don't need to reel them in on the climb, there's an endless descent and a bit of flat before huez.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> AS can just sit and ride the escalator to the top.


Contador was trying to waive people into a pull, namely Andy schleck. Schleck pushed and guided Alberto in front of the paceline . On the flat, Schleck then waived the other riders to the front.

BMC driving the chase really hard with leakygas helping.

I have anticipated sympathetic pain for Voeckler. That 2nd HC climb is going to hurt : Galibier from the "back"?


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

If heart a lone could win the race Voeckler would be ahead by miles! I'm pulling for AS and AC both dropping a chain.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

den bakker said:


> They don't need to reel them in on the climb, there's an endless descent and a bit of flat before huez.


which the leaders will have come across 2 minute before - can they reel them in on the very difficult descent in a large group? there will be crashes.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Is everyone getting a choppy Eurosport live stream (from Steephill.tv)? It's been pretty good up until this morning.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

TV is so close, being able to see them is a huge motivator.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Voeckler can "see" the lead group with the hairpin. That has to be gut wrenching. I mean on top of the gut wrenching he is experiencing willing himself up the climb.

I was going for an anti-TV prediction but this guys has burned me for the past 7 days now!


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

asciibaron said:


> TV is so close, being able to see them is a huge motivator.


Ride Tommy ride. Vive La Frawnce.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> which the leaders will have come across 2 minute before - can they reel them in on the very difficult descent in a large group? there will be crashes.


it's less than 5% average grade


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

den bakker said:


> it's less than 5% average grade


isn't it a bunch of narrow switchbacks?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Snakebit said:


> Ride Tommy ride. Vive La Frawnce.


Ditto.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Snakebit said:


> Ride Tommy ride. Vive La Frawnce.


Plus 1


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> isn't it a bunch of narrow switchbacks?


Long runs then switchbacks then long runs rinse and repeat, on the TdF tracking.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Voeckler losing time


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jschaff said:


> Why is Andy Schleck helping Contador at all? He'll just backstab him on the Alpe d'huez.


To fend off the peloton I think.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ditto.


i'm impressed. he looks like he's hanging on and is showing he is a leader.


----------



## jschaff (Nov 17, 2005)

Why is Andy Schleck helping Contador at all? He'll just backstab him on the Alpe d'huez.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

jschaff said:


> Why is Andy Schleck helping Contador at all? He'll just backstab him on the Alpe d'huez.


haven't seen Andy up front since the break.


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

Stats indicate Contador doing 55%., Schlek 45%. Don;'t know why.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> where is TV digging for the strength, incredible ride.


TV caught.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

where is TV digging for the strength, incredible ride.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> isn't it a bunch of narrow switchbacks?


The real problem for evans now is the BMC and liquigas just died. Then there's no one to do the work for him anyway.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

asciibaron said:


> Cadel needs to break away from the peloton right now to reel in the damage that can't be recovered in the ITT


Well, right now he is driving the chase train.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

BMC has nothing since Cadel is making teh pace and blowing his team off the back, worthless.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

den bakker said:


> The real problem for evans now is the BMC and liquigas just died. Then there's no one to do the work for him anyway.


His real problem is that Contador and Andy are out front and Andy has room to work with Alberto to put time on Cadel and end his challenge.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> BMC has nothing since Cadel is making teh pace and blowing his team off the back, worthless.


so contador and evans working like mad, Andy and Frank is having the easy ride atm. Wonder what will happen on Huez


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Well, right now he is driving the chase train.


this will hurt him on the Alpe.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

And Sanchez makes a move...and the chase stares at one another...


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Snakebit said:


> His real problem is that Contador and Andy are out front and Andy has room to work with Alberto to put time on Cadel and end his challenge.


with Andy right there, 4'44 will never go away. i'm thinking Andy will just ride his wheel until the Alpe and then ride away.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

den bakker said:


> so contador and evans working like mad, Andy and Frank is having the easy ride atm. Wonder what will happen on Huez


Barring a miracle by TV, Contador will win the stage and Andy will be in Yellow.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> His real problem is that Contador and Andy are out front and Andy has room to work with Alberto to put time on Cadel and end his challenge.


The comment was in reference to the previous discussion. At the time it would not have been that bad having them out from with 1-2 minutes when there's 5-6 helpers to haul ass on the descent.


----------



## Tshea1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Frank having a hard time with Cadel's acceleration looks like he may be done..


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

den bakker said:


> so contador and evans working like mad, Andy and Frank is having the easy ride atm. Wonder what will happen on Huez


I wonder :idea: last recap for a while...

Andy/alberto in a front quatuor.

Voeckler dropped back/got caught by the BMC Chase that is now an army of one : Evans @ 1:10. Frank with Evans and about 15 others. Basso dangling off the back. No idea where Cunego/sanchez are.

The gap closed abit from Evans to the front (1:47 ->1:10).

Just got news cunego/basso in the chase. Sanchez just attacked from the chase.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

CE is gaining


----------



## Tshea1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadel barrowing up the streets again.. amazing


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

TV is broken


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

@&$ attack now.

Sanchez attack spurred evans (podium?). Voeckler dropped :/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> TV is broken


Yea, I think he is cooked..unless he gets an epic recovery on the 40km descent.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

CE 28" behind


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*gonna be a fast descent*

gonna be a fast descent

who'se the best descender in this handful?

besides TV?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

my Eurosport feed is dying - KAHN!


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Cadel has some horsepower! Hes no joke!


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Speeds up to 70mph!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

marknelson said:


> Speeds up to 70mph!!!!!!!


Times when the UCI should alow disk-brakes...


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

marknelson said:


> Speeds up to 70mph!!!!!!!


That will pucker your bung hole


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> just lost my feed
> 
> edit - it came in time for commercials.


TdF all access FTW.

Sanchez catches the leaders...


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

just lost my feed

edit - it came in time for commercials.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Sammy is the wild card here


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> TdF all access FTW.
> 
> Sanchez catches the leaders...


pay for something on the internet, surely you jest.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> pay for something on the internet, surely you jest.


For not having to worry about commercials and over-populated streams that stall out...worth it. Used to do freebie-streaming these NBC/Versus clowns have by-and-large done a good job this year.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Rolland is white on the road. It'd be nice to see him get the jersey in Paris for his epic riding for TV.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

superflychief said:


> That will pucker your bung hole


Was thinking about the motorcycle drivers doing that speed with a cameraman wiggling around on the back.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*uk eorosport yahoo cartoon won't update*

uk eorosport yahoo cartoon won't update

not even if i refresh page! what am i doing wrong?

i see the updated chats, but the cartoon is back at galibier ascent


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

asciibaron said:


> this will hurt him on the Alpe.


Yes. How much though, that's the question.

I say a lot.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, cadel et al 20" back - big descent is big, but big efforts climbing back to back days will put a hurt on him


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Cadel dropped Frank on the chase. So that is one less thing to worry about.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

foto said:


> Cadel dropped Frank on the chase. So that is one less thing to worry about.


i see Frank in there, Basso got shot off the back.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

the lake looks low.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> i see Frank in there, Basso got shot off the back.


The dropped leopard rider was probably Fuglsang who is not in the Basso group.\
edit: who is now in the...


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Go Garmin!

/likes the team GC


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> 25k to go - do i run and get lunch now or wait


You're alone at work? Order in pizza.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

25k to go - do i run and get lunch now or wait


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

here comes Tommy V. His group has shaved off 40sec.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> You're alone at work? Order in pizza.


would need to meet the pizza at the guard 4 flights down and the next wing over.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> would need to meet the pizza at the guard 4 flights down and the next wing over.


Duh. Call security. Inform them that someone is delivering a critical package and could they please bring said package to your office.

Jeeze. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> Pam would crush my skull and then eat my pizza.


I thought you were alone at work?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> Duh. Call security. Inform them that someone is delivering a critical package and could they please bring said package to your office.
> 
> Jeeze. :thumbsup:


Pam would crush my skull and then eat my pizza.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

If things go right on the climb, Danielson might be in a position to get into top 5 after the ITT tomorrow.....


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

and there goes Cadel - will he hold it?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> what's with teh crazies standing on the wall? 20m drop easy.


Alcohol and oxygen deprivation. Possibly other interesting substances.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> oh my, there goes Cadel's tour!


i believe i predicted this based on the 2010 vuelta
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3462858#poststop


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

what's with teh crazies standing on the wall? 20m drop easy.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Contador looks absolutely finished, huh?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Snakebit said:


> Contador looks absolutely finished, huh?


will he recover 3+ minutes on this effort


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

dude with the water got punched in teh face, nice.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

asciibaron said:


> will he recover 3+ minutes on this effort


Does he need that much? Andy has to hold serve or the TT is gonna decide the race.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Why is it that only dudes are wearing bikinis along the road? Damn frenchies.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe Cadel has been been like a locomotive in notch 8. He deserves to win the tour.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

did Contador train with Induran?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tethernaut said:


> Why is it that only dudes are wearing bikinis along the road? Damn frenchies.


Because on top of a mountain at a bike race in the middle of France they're the only ones insane enough to?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*echoes of vinokorof, landis...*

not to get this thread derailed to dqping forum or anything, but the type of performance yesterday-today that contador is having remind me of the same pattern from vino, or landis. one day looks to be cooked, next day is leading the charge up the final alp.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Back online 

Contador in the lead. Attack no 356 unhinged Cadel and Andy who are now with a 8-10 man group @ +0:37

Pierre Rolland in between @ +0:16


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

cityeast said:


> I believe Cadel has been been like a locomotive in notch 8. He deserves to win the tour.


notched out in run 8 could still mean crawling to the top.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*cartoons back-*

my whole laptop froze up - the reboot got me the cartoon back!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*doing the math here, cadel gets GC*

doing the math here, cadel gets GC if he can finish anything close to his normal today.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> doing the math here, cadel gets GC if he can finish anything close to his normal today.


Schlecks are in his wheel for the time being. So they're in before him.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks the Spanish riders got some of those special steaks last night


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

think Cadel has enough to make a jump with 2k to go?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*isn't cadel the better ITT?*



Marc said:


> Schlecks are in his wheel for the time being. So they're in before him.


isn't cadel the better ITT?

plus, it seems like cadel has more matches to burn in those thomas the tank engine legs he got on the island of sodor, or manx, or wherever.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

It's getting late inthe race for an attack by schleck co. 5km to go

Contador in hte lead

S Sanchez +0:24
P Rolland

Andy (driving) +1:04
frank
Cadel
3-4 others

Voeckler +3:04


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*if AC gets one minute here, then he is down abt 3:30 on AS*

if AC gets one minute here, then he is down abt 3:30 on AS

looks like AS now, unless cadel trains in a finish again


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*AS: Cadel's lead-out?*



ColdRider said:


> It's getting late inthe race for an attack by schleck co. 5km to go
> 
> Contador in hte lead
> 
> ...


AS: Cadel's lead-out?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Contador caught???


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*final 1k: no leveling off?*

tdf site shows finish as still at significant grade.
this is gonna hurt thru the last meter. or metre.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> Rolland - brilliant


Yes!!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Rolland - brilliant


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Evans goes!

Rolland goes on the front!


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Rolland gapped Contador and Sanchez. Flamme rouge

Andy followed evans that launched again. No gap.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

If contador got a flat Sanchez would give him his bike


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ColdRider said:


> Rolland gapped Contador and Sanchez. Flamme rouge
> 
> Andy followed evans that launched again. No gap.


Great win for Rolland. Wowzers.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Andy Schleck in* *yellow!*


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Andy in yellow - it comes down to the ITT

Rolland with a brilliant win - incredible.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

EPIC!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Magsdad said:


> EPIC!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


i believe that's what Versus has promised


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Now that's what I call racin' . The TdF is back as a credible exciting event.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

That was a great ride by cadel given his mechanical early on. Well done mate:thumbsup:

Good win by the young frenchy too.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*wow. cant wait for tomorrow. AC got back abt 33 secs*

wow. cant wait for tomorrow. AC got back abt 33 secs, putting him abt 2 min 45 sec behind andy.

i have gotten my money's worth this yr.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i still think Cadel will take the win - Andy will lose a minute or more to Cadel in the ITT.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*overall, TV abt 3:15 behind AS, 2 min behind cadel*

overall, TV abt 3:15 behind AS, 2 min behind cadel


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*cadel mechanical'd 3 times today?*



dougydee said:


> That was a great ride by cadel given his mechanical early on. Well done mate:thumbsup:
> 
> Good win by the young frenchy too.


cadel mechanical'd 3 times today? before finally changing wheel?

he has had the mechanicals this yr.

at least no chain hop.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Let's play the hindsight game...

Does Andy follow Contador that early?...

As is... Evans is heavy favorite now with only +0:57 down. Most of us are thinking Andy needed around 1:30-2:00 to get it outright.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sure Evans enjoyed the comfy, passive escort up Alpe d'Huez by the brothers. I know, I know, they had nothing left to attack with.

1- Evans
2- Andy
3- I'm hoping Voeckler can put in one final performance and nip Frank for 3rd


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Roland made an absolute perfect move on Sanchez and SteakUmms.

Who says Cadel isn't a fighter? Who says he doesn't attack?

Cadel will take yellow tomorrow after an amazing day today.


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

I just watched the France TV interview with Pierre Rolland. He came across as extremely down to earth. Voeckler gave him the go ahead on the descent of the Galibier to not worry about taking care of him anymore and to do what he could to take the stage. Rolland also said that he rode the the Alpe d'Huez a good ten times last year and knew it like the back of his hand and knew just when to attack.

It was a great win by a seemingly good guy. 

Voeckler gets an A+ for panache and guts but I think Rolland is the revelation of this Tour. Based on the interview he doesn't sound like he's ready now to captain a team now (he really downplayed his ambitions and it seemed genuine) but I think we're going to see a lot more from this guy in the years to come.

What an epic few days. I've never seen racing like this.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

peter.hardie said:


> What an epic few days. I've never seen racing like this.


I have. Back in the 2006 TdF when Floyd Lan .... oh, that's right. Never mind.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Tomorrow should be interesting...

I'm not completely sure that Evans has enough left in the tank to get the time he needs to win over A. Schleck given Schleck is going to be getting time gaps the whole way and looking at the TT results in GT races, he's not that far off of Evans in most of them, especially when climbs are added to the TT.

If it were a longer, pan flat TT I'd give the edge to Evans, but with some climbing I think it's going to come down to a matter of seconds one way or the other.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> Tomorrow should be interesting...
> 
> I'm not completely sure that Evans has enough left in the tank to get the time he needs to win over A. Schleck given Schleck is going to be getting time gaps the whole way and looking at the TT results in GT races, he's not that far off of Evans in most of them, especially when climbs are added to the TT.
> 
> If it were a longer, pan flat TT I'd give the edge to Evans, but with some climbing I think it's going to come down to a matter of seconds one way or the other.


Here's hoping for a schleckanical tomorrow!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

closer than 1989 is my prediction


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Wookiebiker said:


> If it were a longer, pan flat TT I'd give the edge to Evans, but with some climbing I think it's going to come down to a matter of seconds one way or the other.



All things considered, I think it's 50-50.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> All things considered, I think it's 50-50.


True, but stage 20 is Cadels turf. He is more determined to win than anyone I've seen in a long time. He can finally uncouple his locomotive from the wagons, and won't have to worry about deadweights. The schlecks won't be able to hold each others hands. I say Cadel still has the edge.

Cancellara for stage win.


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

cityeast said:


> True, but stage 20 is Cadels turf. He is more determined to win than anyone I've seen in a long time. He can finally uncouple his locomotive from the wagons, and won't have to worry about deadweights. The schlecks won't be able to hold each others hands. I say Cadel still has the edge.
> 
> Cancellara for stage win.


i concur x2.

Cancellara oughtta win. and Cadel REALLY wants it. not that Andy doesn't, but you can see that fire burning passion in Cadel's face and his riding. I'm still rooting for Andy, but wouldn't be at all displeased to see Cadel take yellow in Paris.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Curious*

So has it been announced exactly what the problem was with Cadel's bike? Just a wheel or something else? My feed went down during that time.

When I heard about it all I could think about was Andy's problems last year.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

asciibaron said:


> i still think Cadel will take the win - Andy will lose a minute or more to Cadel in the ITT.


+1
Steve M.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Magsdad said:


> So has it been announced exactly what the problem was with Cadel's bike? Just a wheel or something else? My feed went down during that time.
> 
> When I heard about it all I could think about was Andy's problems last year.


West Texas is pretty flat but I can remember the first time I started up a real hill. I stopped and checked out my rear wheel too, thought my brakes were locked up.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Snakebit said:


> West Texas is pretty flat but I can remember the first time I started up a real hill. I stopped and checked out my rear wheel too, thought my brakes were locked up.


That deserves some rep...but I have to spread around etc etc.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Great ride by Rolland, perfect tactics

TT -
I'd guess that Cadel2.0 covers the gap to the great descender and is in yellow after the TT
Andy in second come Sunday
Can AC make up three minutes on Frank may be the most interesting part of tomorrow


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That was the most amazing stage in looooong time. Holy crap, action from the starting gun.

Contador is the defending champion and he rode like one. Incredible!

This is one race that you have to watch end to end. Looking at the results does not tell half the story. The field was decimated before the final climb.

fc


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

firstrax said:


> *Voeckler continues to be the turd that wont flush.* Everyone jiggles the handle but he wont go down. Really starting to like that guy. No matter who wins he will still be the story.


ha-ha, this is a great phrase!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I had to read the text updates all morning but can't wait to watch the recorded video. For once the movie will be as good as the book.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

godot said:


> Great ride by Rolland, perfect tactics


In addition to the white jersey, Rolland snuck into top 10 in the GC standings. Could he be the next great French hope?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! AC, even in his misery (1/2 engine) was able to ride away from everybody on Alp D'Huez. Voeckler, my hat off to him, I hope he gets a podium place tomorrow, TT like the wind Tommy! he earned it.
Cadel lacks the snap on the accelerations but a true contender as well. Andy, lacks maturity, but who knows he might pull it off tomorrow? The TT will be nail biting!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

francois said:


> That was the most amazing stage in looooong time. Holy crap, action from the starting gun.
> 
> Contador is the defending champion and he rode like one. Incredible!
> 
> ...


And if it ends up a dead draw in Paris, I say pistols at 20 paces..Cadel will win because I believe that Evan's chin is bullet proof.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Andy smiled on the podium, but it sure must be bittersweet knowing his wearing of the yellow jersey is destined to be fleeting.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Magsdad said:


> So has it been announced exactly what the problem was with Cadel's bike? Just a wheel or something else? My feed went down during that time.


From Cycling Weekly:



> "The early attack of Contador," Evans continued. "I was sort of expecting it, a really early and bold move, like what Andy did yesterday."I think there was something wrong with my rear wheel and it was slowing me down a bit. A little acceleration just put me over the limit, it seemed strange."
> Evans explained that his rear wheel might have been rubbing against his bicycle frame. After a bike change, he and his BMC team chased.



My guess is that the skewer slipped during a previous high-torque effort.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> From Cycling Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure looked liked he was fiddling with his skewer at one point.

Could very well be right. Either way, it seems like no harm, no foul.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

It really is too bad half the original GC contenders had to bail due to injuries. Still going to be an epic TT, but just imagine...

The way Cadel is riding, I can't see Andy holding onto yellow. Cadel is aging, so this might be his last best chance. Andy will have his day. In any case, someone well deserving will be standing on top of the podium in Paris. And...someone else will collect their third runner-up.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> From Cycling Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've experienced that before. I bet that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Buzzard said:


> It really is too bad half the original GC contenders had to bail due to injuries. Still going to be an epic TT, but just imagine...
> 
> The way Cadel is riding, I can't see Andy holding onto yellow. Cadel is aging, so this might be his last best chance. Andy will have his day. In any case, someone well deserving will be standing on top of the podium in Paris. And...someone else will collect their third runner-up.


I can't see Cadel making up a minute in a 26m TT unless Schleck crashes. It will be close, but I think Andy will pull it out.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> I've experienced that before. I bet that's exactly what happened.


They shoulda waited for him.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I kind of feel bad for Evans. He is very strong this year and with a decent team he would be in a much better place for tomorrows TT. Where has BMC been? Where the heck was the team car today? 

I guess Big George riding in his 600th tour just isn't the domestique that he once was.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> They shoulda waited for him.


After chaingate, which effectively cost him the Tour, I don't think Andy will be waiting for anyone any longer.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

atctimmy said:


> I kind of feel bad for Evans. He is very strong this year and with a decent team he would be in a much better place for tomorrows TT. Where has BMC been? Where the heck was the team car today?
> 
> I guess Big George riding in his 600th tour just isn't the domestique that he once was.


BMC was around as much as Saxo Bank was around.

It played out to be a man to man to man tour, no domestiques involved (except Rolland, who seems to be a monster in his own right.)


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> They shoulda waited for him.


Yeah but Evans should already know, Contador attacks on mechanicals


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

atctimmy said:


> I kind of feel bad for Evans. He is very strong this year and with a decent team he would be in a much better place for tomorrows TT. Where has BMC been? Where the heck was the team car today?
> 
> I guess Big George riding in his 600th tour just isn't the domestique that he once was.


Seriously? Cadel Evans is in the catbird seat for the TT. Realistically he could not have asked for a better position than this. His team rescued him on the Telegraphique where he was at risk of imploding after his mechanical. Big George was there pulling him back into the race up the first climb until he could do no more. The Schlecks and Contador had barely any team support today either, because of the way that Contador blew the race apart on the first climb.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I can't see Cadel making up a minute in a 26m TT unless Schleck crashes. It will be close, but I think Andy will pull it out.


Cadel will summons up the Lords of Darkness, so much is his determination to win. He's hauled up half the peleton on the last two stages, he's will stop at nothing. Sure Andy has the will as well, but Cadel has been on a roll all tour, with Stage 18 and today being the only bad days. 

But I'm not writing Andy off. It will be close, and that is what has made this Tour probably the most exciting, memorable and credible in many, many years.


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

I find it amusing when people knock the Schlecks for helping one another in the Tour... look at it this way: the other teams would do the exact same thing if they had teammates that were capable of actually hanging with them. 

Putting that aside, I think a lot of people have underestimated Andy all Tour, and those very same people are underestimating him when it comes to the TT. Remember that he has the advantage of riding last, the course does have two minor "climbs" that work in his favor, and he will be riding with the Maillot jaune on his shoulders. Andy loses the TT to Evans by less than 30 seconds... Andy 1st, Cadel 2nd, Frank 3rd podium. It would be hard to argue with the strategy of Leopard Trek if they actually pull off two podium spots... and one being the win.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess what I mean is that in years past many teams were playing cards for their riders to gain time later on. Yesterday Leopard Trek had two men in the break for Andy to come up to. One blew up but the other stayed with him a long time and really helped Andy gain time. Andy only dropped him on the final climb.

I haven't seen anything like this from BMC. Sure Evens had a few guys help him after his mechanical but that doesn't mean his team was really helping him win. They were just pacing him back. He has been on an island every time the road goes up. Doesn't BMC have anyone that can climb a mountain besides Evans?


ETA: I think 57 seconds is just too much time for such a short stage. I hope I'm wrong but I see another second place for Evans.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

atctimmy said:


> I guess what I mean is that in years past many teams were playing cards for their riders to gain time later on. Yesterday Leopard Trek had two men in the break for Andy to come up to. One blew up but the other stayed with him a long time and really helped Andy gain time. Andy only dropped him on the final climb.
> 
> I haven't seen anything like this from BMC. Sure Evens had a few guys help him after his mechanical but that doesn't mean his team was really helping him win. They were just pacing him back. He has been on an island every time the road goes up. Doesn't BMC have anyone that can climb a mountain besides Evans?
> 
> ...


Newsflash: EVERYONE has been on an island every time the road goes up. With the exception of Frank Schleck, Pierre Rolland and Sylvester Szymyd (sometimes), nobody had domestiques with them on mountain top finishes.

Why did Cadel not "pull an Andy?" Maybe because he's been sharp for 3 weeks, and any move he made would have been marked out of existence by the rest of the contenders. That, combined with the fact that he's not an explosive climber like skeletor Andy means it's very easy for others to mark his moves.


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I apologize, I'm at work and didn't get to watch (will when I get home, can't wait) I quickly got to look every so often at the web site. Did any of the commentators comment about Rolland riding away from his team mate in yellow? I thought I saw a posting that Voeckler was yelling at his team mates when he was blowing up...could be a tense dinner tonight...just thinking if the young stud could pull out a win on the hardest climb why couldn't he have pulled his GC team mate up to at least try and get on the podium on Sunday. I bet the French press will be all over this. Great TDF, I love the fact it's down to tomorrow!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

hollowlegs99 said:


> I apologize, I'm at work and didn't get to watch (will when I get home, can't wait) I quickly got to look every so often at the web site. Did any of the commentators comment about Rolland riding away from his team mate in yellow? I thought I saw a posting that Voeckler was yelling at his team mates when he was blowing up...could be a tense dinner tonight...just thinking if the young stud could pull out a win on the hardest climb why couldn't he have pulled his GC team mate up to at least try and get on the podium on Sunday. I bet the French press will be all over this. Great TDF, I love the fact it's down to tomorrow!


Sounds like TV knew he was cooked on Gallibier and Rolland was given permission to go.


----------

